# cvsuping from RELENG_8_2 to RELENG_9; unable to build kernel



## _martin (Jan 13, 2012)

I've decided to update my 8.1-STABLE to 9-STABLE. I'm using cvsup method for upgrade for some years now, never had any major problem. 

But I hit a problem today I can't solve right now. 

First, my setup: 

`# grep -vE '^#|^$' /etc/make.conf`

```
USA_RESIDENT=true
DOC_LANG=en_US.ISO8859-1
LOADER_TFTP_SUPPORT=YES
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

`# grep -vE '^#|^$' ~/fbsd/supfile`

```
*default tag=RELENG_9
*default host=cvsup.cz.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr
*default base=/var/db
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress
src-all
```

And used the standard approach: 
`# cvsup ~/fbsd/supfile`
`# cd /usr/src && make buildworld`

So far, so good - everything was built OK. But buildkernel fails with an error: 
`# make buildkernel`

```
--< snip >--
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC;  MAKESRCPATH=/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm  make SSP_CFLAGS= -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_CTF  -f /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/Makefile
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
yacc -b aicasm_gram  -d -o aicasm_gram.c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y
yacc -b aicasm_macro_gram -p mm -d -o aicasm_macro_gram.c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_macro_gram.y

--< snip >--

d-parameter -Wcast-align -Wno-pointer-sign -c aicasm_scan.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_scan.l:837: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
#
```

I've checked /usr/src/UPDATING, checked release notes .. it seems I'm missing something ..


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Synchronize sources and try again. It happens to me sometimes as well.

BTW, USA_RESIDENT=true ???


----------



## _martin (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking about it .. but it's an older notebook "behind the couch" at home so I wanted to check if I made something wrong before fetching/rebuilding again. 



			
				Martillo1 said:
			
		

> BTW, USA_RESIDENT=true ???



I hate localizations of any type on any electronic device ( you can call me names, whatever  ). I think this is a leftover from 4.x or 5.x when I used X/KDE. Some of the ports used this to avoid installing localizations, or so I think.


----------



## _martin (Jan 13, 2012)

.. just thinking whether it won't be better to use RELENG_9_0 for the time being; maybe I sourced something that was quite not ready in RELENG_9.

EDIT: Well first I tried to do another update of RELENG_9 - some of the files were updated during cvsup, so I gave it another try. No go - I was stuck with the same error. 

So I did go for RELENG_9_0 and fetch/build from scratch (I did rm -rf /usr/src just in case). 

Now both world and kernel are built without problem.


----------

